# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  C# Internet Explorer DOM using ObjectFromLresult.

## dynamic_sysop

Howdo, I've been working on this for a couple of days, I did a VB.NET example of this on a forum a few years ago, but C# presented me with a new challenge & it took a while to figure out.

The Idea is to get hold of an open instance of IE ( IE7 in this case ) & grab hold of it's IHTMLDocument2 Interface, giving the ability to manipulate that external Internet Explorer window / grab it's url address, it's html, make it navigate elsewhere, etc...

when this code is added to a project, you must make a reference to Microsoft.mshtml


```
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Data;
using System.Diagnostics;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Runtime.InteropServices;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows.Forms;
using mshtml;

namespace HookBrowser
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        #region API CALLS

        [DllImport("user32.dll", EntryPoint = "GetClassNameA")]
        public static extern int GetClassName(IntPtr hwnd, StringBuilder lpClassName, int nMaxCount);

        /*delegate to handle EnumChildWindows*/
        public delegate int EnumProc(IntPtr hWnd, ref IntPtr lParam);

        [DllImport("user32.dll")]
        public static extern int EnumChildWindows(IntPtr hWndParent, EnumProc lpEnumFunc, ref  IntPtr lParam);
        [DllImport("user32.dll", EntryPoint = "RegisterWindowMessageA")]
        public static extern int RegisterWindowMessage(string lpString);
        [DllImport("user32.dll", EntryPoint = "SendMessageTimeoutA")]
        public static extern int SendMessageTimeout(IntPtr hwnd, int msg, int wParam, int lParam, int fuFlags, int uTimeout, out int lpdwResult);
        [DllImport("OLEACC.dll")]
        public static extern int ObjectFromLresult(int lResult, ref Guid riid, int wParam, ref IHTMLDocument2 ppvObject);
        public const int SMTO_ABORTIFHUNG = 0x2;
        public Guid IID_IHTMLDocument = new Guid("626FC520-A41E-11CF-A731-00A0C9082637");

        #endregion

        public IHTMLDocument2 document;

        private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            document = documentFromDOM();
            /// check that we have hold of the IHTMLDocument2...
            if (!(bool)(document == null))
            {
                this.Text = document.url;
            }
        }

        private IHTMLDocument2 documentFromDOM()
        {
            Process[] processes = Process.GetProcessesByName("iexplore");
            if (processes.Length > 0)
            {
                IntPtr hWnd = processes[0].MainWindowHandle;
                int lngMsg = 0;
                int lRes;

                EnumProc proc = new EnumProc(EnumWindows);
                EnumChildWindows(hWnd, proc, ref hWnd);
                if (!hWnd.Equals(IntPtr.Zero))
                {
                    lngMsg = RegisterWindowMessage("WM_HTML_GETOBJECT");
                    if (lngMsg != 0)
                    {
                        SendMessageTimeout(hWnd, lngMsg, 0, 0, SMTO_ABORTIFHUNG, 1000, out lRes);
                        if (!(bool)(lRes == 0))
                        {
                            int hr = ObjectFromLresult(lRes, ref IID_IHTMLDocument, 0, ref document);
                            if ((bool)(document == null))
                            {
                                MessageBox.Show("No IHTMLDocument Found!", "Warning");
                            }
                        }
                    }
                }
            }
            return document;
        }

        private int EnumWindows(IntPtr hWnd, ref IntPtr lParam)
        {
            int retVal = 1;
            StringBuilder classname = new StringBuilder(128);
            GetClassName(hWnd, classname, classname.Capacity);
            /// check if the instance we have found is Internet Explorer_Server
            if ((bool)(string.Compare(classname.ToString(), "Internet Explorer_Server") == 0))
            {
                lParam = hWnd;
                retVal = 0;
            }
            return retVal;
        }
    }
}
```

----------


## Taurino

Just what i'm looking for, Thank you !
But I have an answer, does it work with previous IE release? (like 5 or 6)
Thanks

----------


## dynamic_sysop

should work with IE6, i wouldn't know about IE5 as i haven't tried, do people still use IE5?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chippy088

This could be usefull to me, I've had (for me) an interesting idea for a function to add to a program I'm writting in C#, (noob project). I've started writting a membership program where the address information is often flawed, because of bad handwritting or mistyping.

What I'd like to try and code is something where the postcode/zipcode is typed into a box and an instance of internet explorer opens and retrieves the details.

I know I can type the address postcode into google and it gives a lot of hits with varying degrees of accuracy, but is there a database open to public interogation for this type of purpose?

Any help would be appeciated and if successfull, I would post the code in the codebank for other users to evaluate and comment on.

----------

